# exhaust



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Only axle back I know of is Doug thorley and its single. And only dual I know of is flowmaster and magnaflow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Cat back is easier than an axle back... Cat backs bolt up, where as axle back requires you to cut and clamp/weld at the twisting beam assembly.

Check out the Magnaflow cat back we have, very popular, and ship many each week.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

There is also another type which is the Jun BL exhaust. It is discussed somewhere in the previous threads.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Will i have lots of problems? I dont want my entire warranty to be voided...


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

A cat back will not void your warranty.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

so i shouldnt have any problems right? and does anyone know a site where i can order for cheaperr..


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

i want to get a magnaflow dual output exhaust


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> hey guys im just wondering.. is there an axle back dual exhaust i can buy? cause i wanna buy a *full dual exhaust* but like an axle back is a little easier.. opinions and if you guys know of any let me know


A true dual exhaust on an I4 engine is not only a waste of money, but worthless. You don't have enough exhaust flow to need it. And the fact that its in inline engine means you'd essentially have to custom build a single header that had two outputs. One for the left two cylinders, and one for the right two cylinders. Which is retarded.

You'd probably end up slower from a) not enough back pressure and b) the extra weight of a second pipe.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Dual exhaust on a Inline 4 is just for show adding complexity and uneeded weight. On a Porsche or Subaru Boxer it might make sense.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

thanks boys!


----------



## Warped Fire (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been looking around for exhaust options... and I can't find that many for this car

Dual Exhaust seems like a waste IMO. Does anyone have a system from Mandrel Exhaust Systems? They have systems with Magnaflow mufflers.. Price seems good too..


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

OP, you really didn't need to post two simple exhaust threads back to back. Maybe a mod should merge them.



Beaker said:


> A true dual exhaust on an I4 engine is not only a waste of money, but worthless. You don't have enough exhaust flow to need it. And the fact that its in inline engine means you'd essentially have to custom build a single header that had two outputs. One for the left two cylinders, and one for the right two cylinders. Which is retarded.
> 
> You'd probably end up slower from a) *not enough back pressure* and b) the extra weight of a second pipe.


The goal is to have absolutely no back pressure while keeping exhaust gas velocity up. It's not a perfect world, so that won't happen.



blk88verde said:


> Dual exhaust on a Inline 4 is just for show adding complexity and uneeded weight.* On a Porsche or Subaru Boxer it might make sense.*


It wouldn't.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Dual exhaust on a Inline 4 is just for show adding complexity and uneeded weight. On a Porsche or Subaru Boxer it might make sense.


I wouldn't even do that on a Subaru or FR-S even with our tiny turbos on each bank. You would be better of with equal length headers but you steal the Boxer rumble completely doing that. I thought about making an X or H pipe as the exhaust leaves the single in dual out muffler but not sure if it's worth the money the shop will charge you to do that. If I hit the lotto I will do both and let you know.




Cruze456 said:


> I HAVE A DUAL EXHUAST KIT FOR SALE....Hi my name is Nick and I recently sold my 2011 chevy cruze eco. I set my 230hp cruze back to stock and I am selling off all my remaining performance parts. You can contact me by text or calling 585-690-8627. The parts I have are: a flowmaster cat back dual exhaust which fits both engines. Selling it for $300. I also have the bosch green giant injectors for $175. To top it off I also have a used methanol injection kit from snow performance for $200. I also have vtuners handheld programmer which I am selling for $75. You will have to get it relicensed for $300 from vtuner but you will save yourself $100 in the long run instead of purchasing one from him brand new. Give me a call or text at any time.



Chevrolet Cruze Classified Forum


----------

